# White Bass Below Lake Livingston's Dam



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

What is the fishing condition below lake Livingston Dam? The recent discharge is pretty good over 3000 cfs. Anyonre?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Going tomorrow morning, I'll write a report good or bad.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Good luck Shadslinger! I'm looking forward to your fishing report. Thank you!


----------



## bob watson (Aug 18, 2005)

*ss*

would meet u tomorrow but trolling motor problems...hooking up 24 volts to a 12 volt motor does it no good. parts will be here tomorrow... had 3 friends limt yesterday in e. fork san jac. all big fish.. whites. might fish friday at dam if i see a good report from u... we caught about 100 cats in conroe friday and sat.2,5 to 5 lbers... to much work


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Had a couple of reports from buddy and they said they were limiting out on the whites below the dam, and this is fishing from the bank. They fish with pet spoons below a bobber.


----------



## bob watson (Aug 18, 2005)

*ss*

well gooooooo get um ss


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm pretty excited about going tomorrow, a friend from the surf-masters board is coming and meadowlark. The conditions are like the perfect storm, just the right amount of discharge at the right time of year, and it has held steady for 3 days now. We should hit good for all fish, cats, whites and stripers. 
The nightmare would to be anchored off and just starting to catch fish when they blow the horn and let out more water, its time to go home then.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

ill be there in the morn. 22' black and white blue wave! we tore the cats up past few trips. we are primarly looking for cats. havnt quite mastered the white bass or crappie there yet


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Under these conditions everything ought to bite tomorrow! The cats should really be good as well as the white bass. I'll be in a 19'Cc Redfin that is red and white.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

oooops.... ill be at the lake houston dam, not livingston!


----------

